# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کنکور 1400 برای پرستاری

## a99a78

سلام دوستان
من دانشجوی دانشگاه آزاد پرستاری هستم ولی شهر دور از خونه هستم میخوام 1400 کنکور بدم که آزاد پرستاری نزدیک قبول بشم (انتقالی نمیدن مهمانی هم ترم محدود میدن ولی اونم به سختی میدن) میخواستم بدونم اگر قبول بشم باید هزینه ای برای انصراف بدم؟ چون سال بعد هم میخوام ازاد تحصیل کنم.. اگر برم پرستاری آزاد نزدیک مجدد باید از ترم یک شروع کنم؟ ورودی نیم سال اول 99 ام

----------

